# Primavera Pert Master V8 للمهتمين بالRisk Analysis



## Ayman (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني اقدم لكم اليوم و للمهتمين بمجال ادارة المشروعات -Project Risk Analysis البرنامج المتوافق مع جميع برامج التخطيط بما فيهم MS Project و حتى ال Planbee و مع ال VBA 
احد نواتج (شراء) اوراكل العالمية للبريمافيرا , و المنافسة مع MS - SQL! 



































مع الكراك من 

هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه الإضافة الرائعة 

هذا البرنامج مهم جداً لمن يتعامل مع الـ(Quantitive Risk analysis) وهو يأخذ في إعتباره وجود قيم ثلاثة (Optimistic , Pessimistic, most probable value) بالإضافة إلى وجود منحنى إحتمالية (Propablity Curve) وذلك بدلاً من قيمة واحدة كما في البريمافيرا العادية وذلك لكل من مدة النشاط (Duration) وكذلك التكلفة (Cost) وحيث أن هذه هي المدخلات للبرنامج بالإضافة إلى العلاقات بين الأنشطة ومن ثم يقوم البرنامج بعمل جدولة (Scheduling) عن طريق (mont Carlo Simulation) حيث يقوم بعمل مئات بل ألوف من الإحتمالات لكل مدة لكل نشاط ويقوم بتعيين مدة المشروع في كل مرة ثم يقوم برسم منحنى لمدة المشروع وكذلك للتكلفة ويكون المخرج البرنامج الزمني للمشروع مع منحنى إحتمالية للمشروع ككل سواء كان للمدة أو للتكلفة كما هو واضح من الصور التي قام الأخ الكريم بوضعها

مرة ثانية مشكور أخي الكريم

لكن هناك سؤال هل هناك مجال لتطبيق هذا البرنامج في الواقع؟

صراحة لم أطبق هذا البرنامج سوى في الدراسات العليا في أغراض بحثية


----------



## mido85 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... جزا كالله خيرا على الرفع

ولكننى لا استطيع تشغيل البرنامج لانه يطلب Code ولا استطيع ايجاده فى ال keygen والباتش لا يعمل


----------



## Ayman (1 يوليو 2009)

صابر دياب قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه الإضافة الرائعة
> 
> هذا البرنامج مهم جداً لمن يتعامل مع الـ(Quantitive Risk analysis) وهو يأخذ في إعتباره وجود قيم ثلاثة (Optimistic , Pessimistic, most probable value) بالإضافة إلى وجود منحنى إحتمالية (Propablity Curve) وذلك بدلاً من قيمة واحدة كما في البريمافيرا العادية وذلك لكل من مدة النشاط (Duration) وكذلك التكلفة (Cost) وحيث أن هذه هي المدخلات للبرنامج بالإضافة إلى العلاقات بين الأنشطة ومن ثم يقوم البرنامج بعمل جدولة (Scheduling) عن طريق (mont Carlo Simulation) حيث يقوم بعمل مئات بل ألوف من الإحتمالات لكل مدة لكل نشاط ويقوم بتعيين مدة المشروع في كل مرة ثم يقوم برسم منحنى لمدة المشروع وكذلك للتكلفة ويكون المخرج البرنامج الزمني للمشروع مع منحنى إحتمالية للمشروع ككل سواء كان للمدة أو للتكلفة كما هو واضح من الصور التي قام الأخ الكريم بوضعها
> 
> ...




عفوا اخي الكريم ..
نعم صدقا ما قلت ..و من اهم الاضافات في هذا البرنامج هو سهولة اتصاله بلغات البرمجة VBAو جميع انواع الداتابيز (SQL-Oracla ) 
اما عن تطبيقه على الواقع فيوجد بعض الشركات تستخدمه في الشرق الاوسط لكن تركيزها ينصب على الناحية المالية و الاحتمالات الممكنة لCash flow وهو ما نركز عليه في عملنا ...
تحياتي


----------



## Ayman (1 يوليو 2009)

mido85 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... جزا كالله خيرا على الرفع
> 
> ولكننى لا استطيع تشغيل البرنامج لانه يطلب code ولا استطيع ايجاده فى ال keygen والباتش لا يعمل



و عليكم السلام
جزانا و اياكم
لا أعرف ما المشكلة ..جربت البرنامج المرفق على اكثر من جهاز و هو يعمل


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراُ أخي أيمن على التوضيح وجزاك الله خيراً على الإفادة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 يوليو 2009)

عندى اضافة
العام الماضى استحوذت اوراكل على عدة شركات من بينها شركتين مهمتين جدا هما
1- primavera وهى الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج ادارة المشروعات الاشهر primavera
2- Decisioneering وهى الشركة المنجة لبرنامج تحليل المخاطر الاشهر Crystal Ball

ونتيجة اشراف اوراكل على الشركتين هو هذا البرنامج رغم ان اوراكل ستستمر فى انتاج كل من primavera & crystal ball منفصلين

شكرا


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بالنسبة للتطبيق العملى للبرنامج اعتقد ان مجال استخدامة محدود فى منطقة الشرق الاوسط عدا الشركات الكبيرة بجانب الاستخدام الاكاديمى فى الماجيستير والدكتوراة


----------



## saryadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

كنت أبحث عن هذا البرنامج القيم منذ زمن
أوقم حاليا بتنزيل البرنامج و إن شائ الله يشتغل بدون مشاكل في الإعداد

شكر


----------



## mnmr68 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا اولا علي مجهوداتكم و لي طلب هل يوجد كتاب او شرح لهذا البرنامج الرائع فانا منذ فترة و احاول تعلمة فمن لدية شرح نرجوا ارفاقة لنستفيد منة و شكرا


----------



## saryadel (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لا أستطيع إعداد البرنامج للعمل , يرفض التنزيل , بعد الضغط علي ال setup يقف بدون أي رسائل و لا يكمل الإعداد

ارجو الإفادة


----------



## طارق حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا 
لكن دون الكود لن يستوعب سوى 10 نشاطات
ساعدونااااااااا


----------



## saryadel (10 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج يعمل الآن و الحمد لله بشكل كامل

لو أمكن نماذج و أمثلة تشرح العمل علي البرنامج


----------



## aemohamed (13 مارس 2013)

شكراً اخي


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (17 أبريل 2013)

thanks so much


----------



## semba_18 (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لوالديك


----------

